# Please Critique this Iwagumi Scape



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

*New Recent Picts on Iwagumi Scape*

Here is a more Complete Pict. of this..


----------



## ryantube (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice scape. IMO, the heights of the 2 moutains are a bit too equal. Irregularity is what nature likes the best.


----------



## defender.TX (Jan 29, 2013)

I like it! One thing to keep in mind though - in an iwagumi scape the rocks should look as if they were shaped by the flow of water in the tank. Since you have a powerhead in there, I would re-position those rocks such that the majority of rock is angled with the flow of the powerhead. Switching the two rock outcroppings and angling the large rock that is currently on the left with the flow of the powerhead would achieve that look.

Keep in mind, though, my criticism is really splitting hairs! That's really the only criticism I could come up with and it's perfectly fine to leave it as is since it looks great. Up to you.


----------



## Dany08fa (Jul 3, 2012)

I think it looks great. I kinda agree with what ryantube said. Maybe just push the rocks on the right a little father down into the substrate.


----------



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re did this Scape, suggestions please..*

I am trying different things out here and re did it.. Do both sides need to be balanced
out or can there be variation as indicated here ?? I know that the plants are going to obviously change this somewhat depending on the species.. I have a ton of HC that I just pulled up so, most likely, going with that in some areas.. I also am going to use some
"Staurogyne Repens" that I have..


----------



## defender.TX (Jan 29, 2013)

I like the second scape better than the first. Looking great, the outcropping on the right is awesome.


----------



## TetraFan (Jan 28, 2013)

The second rearrangement rocks!! (pardon the pun )


----------



## pirayaman (Mar 30, 2008)

looks good. i liked both. should do another and have the twin tanks


----------



## sc91006 (Nov 8, 2011)

I like the 2nd one, btw where did you get that spraybar? Did you make it, if so what did you use?


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

man, that second scape is much more dynamic, i love it!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

second one is good.


----------



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

Jeez, thanks for the kind words here for starters. I'm rackin' my brains out here on this.
SO much to learn !! I wanted to try and achieve some sort of "Peaks" on that 2nd one.
Not sure if I should try "On the Left Side" to duplicate ? I only have these rocks to work with but I might have a good source here locally that has a ton more of them...
I was looking at getting one or 2 LARGE rocks as more of focal points ? 
The "SprayBar", Actually, I got an Acrylic Tube at the local Plastics Place here "Tap Plastic"
which they have online as well to order up goodes. I just drilled the holes out and put an end cap on.. Pretty easy actually and I know of others that have tried it. The Cleaning is
a Pain most likely but heck, thought I would experiment .. I think using that GLA Inline
"Reactor" though is going to be pretty benificial overall.. I'll need good CO2 here since I'm going with a 150 watt Metal Halide Ada Green Bulb .....


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry to go against the grain but I don't like the second scape anywhere near as much as the first. Having said that I LOVE the RHS of this second scape I think if you can have the LHS of #1 and the RHS of #2 you will have a beautiful layout.

I just think the LHS of this is flat and lacking. It tends to look like a separate layout because the orientation of the rocks is horizontal whereas the RHS is vertical.

Besides that when you plant you will loose so much rock.

I'm scaping a tank at the moment and I was pointed in the larger rock direction and it improved the tank no end. I reckon that you should at least try it. Take plenty of photos of this so you can go back to it if you change your mind. 

But I think it's looking good mate.


Linds


----------



## I3raven (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree with farmer, and the rock in the 2nd scape in the far right hand corner looks unnatural. However, the mountain look on the 2nd scape looks amazing and memorable.


----------



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

Yes, I agree here the more I look at it. It's not balanced out .. I am actually getting some more stones here shortly and will have the chance to experiment more on this... 
Really appreciate all these comments. Just what I was looking for !!! Please keep up the comments here everyone !!


----------



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

Finally had a little time to switch a few things around here using the Current Rocks I had.
I think the Left side is a bit better now even though, I know it doesn't coinside with that right side. Should it though in this particular type of scape ?? Still going to get some additional rocks here to work on this. On the front Slopes, maybe some rocks sloping
downwards ?? I forgot to mention here that I will be top dressing the substrate here as well to fill in a bit more etc.. I'll probably be adding some more around the Right side here as well ....


----------



## Rigio (Feb 22, 2013)

Love the 3rd picture, looks great.. I like the rocks... are you planning on putting the power head in?


----------



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

Rigio said:


> Love the 3rd picture, looks great.. I like the rocks... are you planning on putting the power head in?


Not sure on that. I actually have a small Koralia nano that I might put in but, we'll have to see. Less things in the tank the better I feel ... I'm still actually working on this scape..
I think it might be out of balance here.. Slow going .....


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I actually think your 1st layout was the best. I would just (if possible) exchange the pointed main rock on the left with one more curved. You might also want to place more small supporting rocks at the base.


----------



## papwalker (Feb 22, 2013)

Farmer said:


> Sorry to go against the grain but I don't like the second scape anywhere near as much as the first. Having said that I LOVE the RHS of this second scape I think if you can have the LHS of #1 and the RHS of #2 you will have a beautiful layout.
> 
> I just think the LHS of this is flat and lacking. It tends to look like a separate layout because the orientation of the rocks is horizontal whereas the RHS is vertical.
> 
> ...


The straight lines on the left look out of place, but it's still better than I could do.
It reminds me of outcrops in Kosciuszko national park or parts of Kangeroo Vally. Even parts of Scotland.
It's pretty cool.


----------



## papwalker (Feb 22, 2013)

markstr said:


> Finally had a little time to switch a few things around here using the Current Rocks I had.
> I think the Left side is a bit better now even though, I know it doesn't coinside with that right side. Should it though in this particular type of scape ?? Still going to get some additional rocks here to work on this. On the front Slopes, maybe some rocks sloping
> downwards ?? I forgot to mention here that I will be top dressing the substrate here as well to fill in a bit more etc.. I'll probably be adding some more around the Right side here as well ....


Nailed it!
Scottish highlands. Even James Hutton would like it!


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

The last one looks great! Maybe move the left side closer towards the front so it appears to be closer & larger in perspective, with the right side looking like a farther off mountain range.


----------



## Nanoful (Dec 28, 2012)

I like the last one alot... look more nature! If it was me, I will move the left to the front and in the the center 2" each way then It will be awsome..... just leave someroom to play around with plants "imo" but oh well... wat do i know.... I am also a noob to tpt so.. hehe
ty for sharing love the side of your tank


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

I like the last one. The only addition I would do is adding some smaller rocks around the base of the tall one on the left. Are you going to be adding any wood. If so a branchy piece in front of the left stone would look cool I think.


----------



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

starfire12 said:


> I like the last one. The only addition I would do is adding some smaller rocks around the base of the tall one on the left. Are you going to be adding any wood. If so a branchy piece in front of the left stone would look cool I think.


Not planning on any wood with this scape. I did think the same as far as a few smaller rocks though around the base Left Side..


----------



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

Nanoful said:


> I like the last one alot... look more nature! If it was me, I will move the left to the front and in the the center 2" each way then It will be awsome..... just leave someroom to play around with plants "imo" but oh well... wat do i know.... I am also a noob to tpt so.. hehe
> ty for sharing love the side of your tank


Thank you for your input here for starters. I am actually thinking around the same lines 
here.. I think a little more forward and to the right is a good call. I'll have to try this and then shoot another pict. of it ....


----------



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

*Iwagumi Scape "Update"*

Ok,
here is what I've just recently done here. 
I shifted the left side over towards the Middle and Front a bit
Added a couple of more Rocks on left side and more Aqua Soil in backs to ramp up a 
bit ....... Please be objective. Thank you......


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

I like this last one the best. Looks pretty dynamic and awesome


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

I am not a fan of that much substrate in the back. If you are going to plant tall stem plants they will not have much room to grow. I would remove some of it and drop the rocks down a bit otherwise it looks really cool.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Keep the substrates level high! You'll soon find out that things are going to level out as you plant. After filling/planting is done you're going to see that all the soil levels have dropped maybe an inch. Also the high soil level adds much better depth to the tank. Looks excellent. You're on your way. The great thing about nice stable rock structures is that when you're bored of the plants you can pull up the plants and try new combinations without messing up the hardscape very much.

The plants are totally your call. I'd throw some staurogyne porto velho (all time favorite plant) and hair grass in the back and do the rest with a mixed hc, hair grass, riccia carpet.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Nailed it! Please tell me you are doing only HC. Throw a whole carpet of HC in there and that would be awesome.

I like the high soil also.


----------



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

starfire12 said:


> I am not a fan of that much substrate in the back. If you are going to plant tall stem plants they will not have much room to grow. I would remove some of it and drop the rocks down a bit otherwise it looks really cool.


Yes, I have taken that into consideration. Nothing real tall on the plants plus, once the water get's in on this, things will def. be settling / sinking .. I have a ton of HC so, that will be used in a fair portion of this... Mostly lower growing plants basically. 
Lighting is a 150 watt Halide on this ADA Green bulb..


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like you have some nice stones to work with. Keep the "grain" of the stones consistent and you will yeild a much more natural result. Male it look like it has been there for 60 million years.


----------



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

Here's is one of my Planted tanks that I will be using the HC for this and YES S. Repens 
most likely as well ..


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

Ahh! I love the last transitioned look..had I been you, would have gone for 4 species for this - HC (FG), Repens(in ridges) , UG and parvula(for the BG)


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Couesfanatic said:


> Nailed it! Please tell me you are doing only HC. Throw a whole carpet of HC in there and that would be awesome.
> 
> I like the high soil also.


+1

The scape looks amazing! Good job


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

papwalker said:


> The straight lines on the left look out of place, but it's still better than I could do.
> It reminds me of outcrops in Kosciuszko national park or parts of Kangeroo Vally. Even parts of Scotland.
> It's pretty cool.


OMG yes! I just went to Kosciuszko last week. I took so many photos of rock formations.


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

markstr said:


> Finally had a little time to switch a few things around here using the Current Rocks I had.
> I think the Left side is a bit better now even though, I know it doesn't coinside with that right side. Should it though in this particular type of scape ?? Still going to get some additional rocks here to work on this. On the front Slopes, maybe some rocks sloping
> downwards ?? I forgot to mention here that I will be top dressing the substrate here as well to fill in a bit more etc.. I'll probably be adding some more around the Right side here as well ....


Hmmm, I still like the way you had the LHS rocks in the first pic. Though this is better than the second I agree that it doesn't match the RHS. And I say 'yes' to your question that it should match. Do you wear odd socks:flick:?

I'd keep going.

Can I ask why you want to add more substrate? Or where specifically?

Linds


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

Jeffww said:


> Keep the substrates level high! You'll soon find out that things are going to level out as you plant. After filling/planting is done you're going to see that all the soil levels have dropped maybe an inch.


Really? I didn't know that. That would be so bad. Putting all that work into a hardscape and the substrate sinking. I was going to say that I wouldn't go any higher in amongst the rocks because the plants will hid a lot of them as it is.

Linds


----------



## Farmer (Jan 30, 2013)

xmas_one said:


> Looks like you have some nice stones to work with. Keep the "grain" of the stones consistent and you will yeild a much more natural result. Male it look like it has been there for 60 million years.


I'm certainly not going against your advice with the grain but I will say that I was on a trip up mount Kosciuzko last week and noticed that the rocks here were not cracked and laying in the same plane as each other and were noticeably less uniform in direction. So maybe it is more asthetically pleasing but perhaps not necessarily more natural. There were also literal pile of rocks (as the summit of Kosciuzko is) in a 'random' pattern.

Farmer


----------



## walluby (Dec 3, 2007)

You've been working at the left side to augment the right.
The large stone that is angled with striations in it is dominant and
I think it contrasts with the ride side formation. To me they look
like two different compositions, which detracts from you total
layout as being one unit. I think you should try and match the
white color of the rocks on the right with white facing rocks for 
the left. The rock with the the striations needs to be subdued and 
less prominent. IMO.

Jeff


----------

